# Leaking Power Steering Fluid



## gigascott (May 5, 2006)

I am leaking power steering fluid. I think I have found the leak but I am not sure. At the back of the engine compartment on the left side, the power steering tube bends downward and goes further down the compartment. There is a rubber hose that connects two sections of the power steering tubing. I suppose this is there to add compliance to prevent kinks in the metal tubing. The ends of the rubber hose are spread out some and there is a pool of fluid between the rubber hose and the metal tubing. It looks like the seal created by the rubber hose isn't so good anymore and the fluid is leaking out. I am a little surprised that the rubber hose doesn't have any clamps to ensure proper sealing. It doesn't look like there ever were clamps or anything. Is the seal solely relying on the rubber hose staying intact? Should I try to replace the rubber hose or can I just add some of those metal hose clamps and be done with it? Thoughts? Thanks.

-gigascott


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

The part is referred to as the high pressure power steering hose...This hose is prone to failure on 3rd gen maximas....They are about $40 from this site...

http://www.internetautomart.com/maxima/


----------



## gigascott (May 5, 2006)

Great. That was the information I was looking for. Thanks alot.

-gigascott



MyGreenMax94 said:


> The part is referred to as the high pressure power steering hose...This hose is prone to failure on 3rd gen maximas....They are about $40 from this site...
> 
> http://www.internetautomart.com/maxima/


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the pics..

I would just clamp the hose....

If that doesn't help it then i would replace the hose....


----------



## gigascott (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I thought. But I find it kind of weird that the hose didn't have clamps on it in the first place, no? I wouldn't think the tube alone without clamps could seal the systems. Thoughts? Thanks for the help.

-gigascott



MyGreenMax94 said:


> Thanks for the pics..
> 
> I would just clamp the hose....
> 
> If that doesn't help it then i would replace the hose....


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

gigascott said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. But I find it kind of weird that the hose didn't have clamps on it in the first place, no? I wouldn't think the tube alone without clamps could seal the systems. Thoughts? Thanks for the help.
> 
> -gigascott


How long have you had the car???

Maybe a previous mechanic/shop forgot to put it back on after servicing the car...


----------



## gigascott (May 5, 2006)

Well, my father-in-law bought it new and handed it down six years ago. I don't think a clamp or anything feel off or wasn't but back on. I did more investigating this weekend and found another one of these hoses without any kind of clamp further up the system. What I am thinking is that the metal tubing might have been welded at certain points and this rubber hose was put over these joints for protection. If you have time, could you look at your power steering lines and see if you see the same rubber hoses without clamps? If you don't have time, then don't worry about it. Thanks for your help.

-gigascott



MyGreenMax94 said:


> How long have you had the car???
> 
> Maybe a previous mechanic/shop forgot to put it back on after servicing the car...


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

gigascott said:


> Well, my father-in-law bought it new and handed it down six years ago. I don't think a clamp or anything feel off or wasn't but back on. I did more investigating this weekend and found another one of these hoses without any kind of clamp further up the system. What I am thinking is that the metal tubing might have been welded at certain points and this rubber hose was put over these joints for protection. If you have time, could you look at your power steering lines and see if you see the same rubber hoses without clamps? If you don't have time, then don't worry about it. Thanks for your help.
> 
> -gigascott



I have 2 maximas,one with 104,000 and the other 296,000 miles...The one with high miles has a bad power steering pump seal,and it throws fluid in the same area as yours.....

This is most likely your issue also...


----------



## gate9797 (May 27, 2006)

I have this problem and had the hose changed but problem persists so I just top up the fluid intermittently.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

gate9797 said:


> I have this problem and had the hose changed but problem persists so I just top up the fluid intermittently.



Get some engine degreaser/water hose and clean up the area around the p/s pump and hose connections...Wipe off any extra fluid left missed by the degreaser with a rag...


With it all cleaned up,take it for a short drive to around the block[preferably with a few turns and/or curves] get it warmed up good before taking it back home...

Then crawl under the car with a good flashlight and look at the hoses and p/s pump area for the source of the leak...concentrating on p/s pump pulley area/ends of p/s hose where they connect to the pump and up top too...


----------

